# Interior half door?



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Proulx06 said:


> -Can you make your own with the existing door and a really straight cut, or is it not that easy? (I'm thinking each section of door would need two hinges)


Cut a solid door and install an additional hinge.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Proulx06 said:


> -Can you make your own with the existing door and a really straight cut, or is it not that easy? (I'm thinking each section of door would need two hinges)


You have answered your own question...:wink:


----------



## wodman51jfk (Dec 16, 2007)

Search for "Dutch Door", that's the term for the style you are referring to.
To have a standard door cut in half, mortise for the additional hinges, install additional lockset/strike assembly, and machine & install baffles & borders.......I don't feel you'd be saving much, if any. A solid core, or slab door would be easier, but still not have the classic look, or operation of a true Dutch Door.


----------



## wodman51jfk (Dec 16, 2007)

a link to how one person did the job, you'll have to decide if it's in your skill field:http://www.countryhome.com/projects/decorating/dutchdoor_1.html


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

We have an exterior dutch door. There is only one set of hardware (the bottom half). Each half has two hinges holding it to the door frame, and the upper halp "locks" into the lower half by a knob. I'll take some pictures tonight and post them. I'm sure if you could cut a solid door in half you will be able to do this on your own without too much trouble. But then again, I've never done it so what do I know? :whistling2:


----------

